# Whitelabs - Aussie Ale Yeast



## marksy (16/6/10)

Hey gang, just wondering if anyone has tried whitelabs aussie ale yeast? I got some the other day and made a honey ale. From the sample I tasted it tasted very aussie (if such a taste exsist), not what I imagined. I made another one ale aswell and its just starting to bubble. Interested to see what sorta taste it will bring to the beers. 

So yeah has anyone done any great brews using this yeast? what results did you get?

marksy


----------



## BjornJ (19/6/10)

Hi,
I have not tried the WLP009 Whitelabs Aussie ale yeast, but read that it is (or very similar to) the Coopers yeast.

WLP009 Australian Ale Yeast_ 
Produces a clean, malty beer. Pleasant ester character, can be described as "bready." Can ferment successfully, and clean, at higher temperatures. This yeast combines good flocculation with good attenuation. The source for the yeast is believed to be Coopers. Attenuation: 70-75% Flocculation: High Ideal Fermentation Temperature Range: 65-70F Alcohol Tolerance: Medium 

_I have recultured Coopers yeast and used in Dr.Smurtos Golden Ale and that worked well in my opinion. So the WLP009 I am sure will produce some great beers,

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Wolfy (19/6/10)

I think most people just reculture the yeast from a Coopers bottle, that way you get to drink the beer too.


----------



## Stuster (19/6/10)

I used it a few years ago. Not as fruity as the Coopers yeast for some reason but made nice beers. Worked well in a Coopers clone and did bring a little fruitiness. Also worked well in an IPA, brown ale and a porter. Versatile yeast and it didn't give the OTT flavours some report with the re-cultured Coopers yeast at higher temps.


----------



## marksy (21/6/10)

Sweet as. Thanks for replies. I have 3 brews atm bubbling away. Ill let you know how it goes. From the samples ive tasted so far, I think its going to be good.


----------

